#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Modeling CO2 Injection in Fractured Reservoirs - Alavian

## Azad

Modeling CO2 Injection in Fractured Reservoirs by S.A. Alavian



Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Modeling CO2 Injection in Fractured Reservoirs - Alavian

----------


## os12

Dear Azad
Thanks a lot!

----------

